# Where to buy a surf fishing license on Tybee Island



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

In about a month my one son will be staying near the lighthouse on Tybee Island for 2-3 days. Is there a tackle shop handy to that area for buying his surf fishing license? I haven't been down there for about 16 yrs., actually I didn't even go to any tackle shops, I did buy some bait at a grocery store right on the main street, may have been a IGA?? I do remember fishing a inlet and walking to the end of the island where there were some rocks and a drop off the bank, looked like a favorite fishing spot for many. Also fished the pier one or two days when the surf was real rough, saw my first big drum come over the rails, not me unfortunately!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Fatback is the guy you want to talk to. But here is some info for you from other posts I have made about Tybee

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?108034-Looking-for-quot-guaranteed-quot-fish-on-Tybee-for-3-year-olds-first-salt-fish!!!&highlight=tybee

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?107015-Tybee-mid-July-questions&highlight=tybee

There is a little place on the right of Hwy 80 as you cross Lazaretto Creek (last large creek before you get on the island). You turn right at the Tybee Island sign if I remember correctly. Drive down the driveway to Tybee Island Bait and Tackle (4 Old Tybee Road, Tybee Island Ga 31328) 

As far as your license is concerned buy it online. It's what I do.
Georgia Wildlife Resources Division Licenses, Permits and Passes. Don't forget that the SC State line in the other side of the river...

I am no expert! I have only fished for 1 week but it was fun. Short flounder and pups was the name of the game. We are going down a little earlier this year. Maybe it will be a little more productive. Also we are going to hit the creeks at tide change and sun up/down.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Yup, licenses online and add the salt water information permit (SIP) on for free to include salt water fishing. Most of the gas stations on the island sell frozen squid and shrimp. Butler is the main road...stones throw around the 90 degree curve is a touristy knick knack crap store on the right with its own parking lot that sells finger mullet too.

Will probably be slow this time of year, but best bet is probably the light house where the jetty is. Not sure if they have reopened the lighthouse parking lot yet since the hurricane? I believe the drop off you are referring to is on the south end, but beach renurishment efforts have made that drop off more of a long painful shallows. Over the summer, the river channel there was about 150 yards out at high tide and a few feet away at low tide. With the water cold this time of year and the lack of swimmers, you may be able to get away with fishing along the pier. The pier itself was still closed as of a few weeks ago, but who knows if it will be open in february.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you very much spydermn and Anchorite, I will pass this good info along to my son, thanks again.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey popop1, good information given by spyderman and Anchorite.

For a GA fishing license, we only have one and it's good for all of GA. It covers both fresh and salt water, except you need to add a SIP permit if fishing saltwater. No worries though because the SIP permit is for free. Ga residents pay a whopping nine bucks a year. Probably much more for ya'll out of state folks. Out of state monies are good.

Before you get to Tybee there is a Wally world on Wilmington Island that sells um' if your into that. But, I recommend you stop at Lazaratto Creek Marina and go see Capt Brad Stewart and his dad at Tybee Island Bait and Tackle. The last big bridge where the shrimp boats are docked. They are good people and they will steer your son in the right direction as far as fishing goes. And, the shrimp dinner at Bubba Gumbo's next door is good eats. But, then if its Tuesday you might want to go by the Chu's Chevron at the first light you come to on Tybee, they sell um' to.

Moreover, please note, surf fishing will still be SLOW then so tell your son he might be better off not to put a great deal of effort in it.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Fatback, will let him know all that....he's just happy to be spending some time with his family AND being able to fish, he owns a tractor/trailer and isn't home as often as he likes at times, thanks again.


----------

